# 8 Month Old Male Daschund In Pnw Needs Home



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I rescued him from people outside of Walmart. They were getting rid of him cuz they got PITBULLS and the pits were trying to eat him. Made me so dang mad







. As I walked away with the dog, the 10 year old son was crying his eyes out. I am fuming that they chose pits over the dog.

Anyway,his name is Moose, an absolute sweetheart little love bug that adores kids. House trained and crate trained. He is staying at my daughters house and she is madly in love with him but her allergies to him are awful. She had a friend who wanted him but my daughter didn't feel it was a good fit for such a loving social little guy so she still has him, despite her allergies. He is too good of a dog to let go to just anyone.

Please contact me if you or anyone you know can give him a loving home with people who give him lots of attention and let him snuggle, not ignore him









(ps) he needs neutered


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I rescued him from people outside of Walmart. They were getting rid of him cuz they got PITBULLS and the pits were trying to eat him. Made me so dang mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. We rescued a loving Chihuahua 8 years ago and we now have a cat trying to adopt us! She has been living under our shed for the las 3 or 4 months. We have started feeding her (or him)(hell, we don't know) for the last couple of weeks. Now, we don't know what to do! we don't want anything bad to happen to her, but don't really want a dog and cat in our house. And then, what do we do when we go camping?! Yikes!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We rescued Big Red the Wonder Weiner almost two years ago. He had been caged for over six years without being let out once. He ate off the ground and never had any human companionship or another dog to play with in that time. When we got him he was in bad shape, scared and unable to move freely. He hadn't run in the whole time, not once. The whites of his eyes were actually burgundy colored. According to the Vet this was due to stress. The first night he was in the house he had finally fallen asleep and when my 11 year old daughter went to pet him, he woke up and snapped at her face. We actually contemplated putting him down because we were afraid he was beyond help. It took a couple of months to regain his muscle tone but over a year to repair his psyche. His eyes are white. He sleeps calmly and has become an honored part of our family. I hope you find a good home for the little weiner dog. They make great and loyal pets. They say the breed is half a dog tall and two dogs long and has no concept of their relative size. A Pit Bull would kill him but the weiner would fight the Pit Bull to the death.










Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck...I'm sure you will find him a great home.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Moose


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you have any idea how he'd do with other dogs?(doxie-sized dogs and not looking to make him a meal)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Java Hounds said:


> Do you have any idea how he'd do with other dogs?(doxie-sized dogs and not looking to make him a meal)


He is great with other dogs his size or there about! my daughter has a Shitzu and they have become buddies, running and playing and running and playing and running and playing. He steals toys and takes them in his crate where he can have them to himself








He really needs to be with people who have time for him and his loving nature, not left alone all the time, he is very social. He is a lap dog and loves to burrow under covers to sleep.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Great!
I have a friend with 2 spoiled doxie rescues. She doesn't have kids for Moose to play with, but he'd get lots-o-love. 
How sad for that little boy.
I'll forward the post.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Java Hounds said:


> Great!
> I have a friend with 2 spoiled doxie rescues. She doesn't have kids for Moose to play with, but he'd get lots-o-love.
> How sad for that little boy.
> I'll forward the post.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Java Hounds said:


> Great!
> I have a friend with 2 spoiled doxie rescues. She doesn't have kids for Moose to play with, but he'd get lots-o-love.
> How sad for that little boy.
> I'll forward the post.


Thanks! She can contact me directly at [email protected]


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Well,
I'm supposed to keep her posted.

Quote:"Keep me posted, hoping someone else is dying to take him."

I think Moose needs a happy ending, just like Big Red!
I'll keep working on it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Java Hounds said:


> Well,
> I'm supposed to keep her posted.
> 
> Quote:"Keep me posted, hoping someone else is dying to take him."
> ...


I went there today and since I am more of a stranger, he barked at me. My daughter just yells " Moose! No!" and he quits








He looks up at you without lifting his head, and OMG, your heart just melts. I took him and my daughters other dog, Utley, bones today. The real bones filled with stuff inside to get out. He promptly took his into his crate to begin working on it. Yesterday he buried a bone so now he has to keep them inside. Later I held him like a baby and fell asleep


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Mikayla took one look of Moose's picture and said "oh, Mom, is that puppy for sale? Can we buy him, please? Mommy, please?" (she's still saying "please, please, please" while I'm typing!). She's in love with him! I told her we would talk to daddy tonight and then see if Moose is still available - so please keep us posted!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

The Stephensons said:


> Mikayla took one look of Moose's picture and said "oh, Mom, is that puppy for sale? Can we buy him, please? Mommy, please?" (she's still saying "please, please, please" while I'm typing!). She's in love with him! I told her we would talk to daddy tonight and then see if Moose is still available - so please keep us posted!!!


 Well, while fostering him they have fallen in love and it appears they are going to keep him







. He and the Shitzu have become wrestling/chasing buddies and he is doing well. If anything changes, I will certainly let you know!


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Hooray!!!


----------

